# Hotel for a Special Occasion



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Looking for some help people.

Looking for a nice Hotel and location around Scotland. Nothing further than Inverness, or as far south as Dumfries.

Have a budget of around £130 per night and looking for a Thursday and Friday stay.

Can anyone recommend somewheere


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

We just booked a 3 day stay at The Carrick Spa, part of Cameron House on Loch Lomond. Some cracking deals on their website (De Vere)

Don't know about the Thursday arrival thing but I would imagine you would get better deals again.

Article in the paper today said all the big hotels are offering good deals, so they must be noticing a drop in business.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

eddiel34 said:


> We just booked a 3 day stay at The Carrick Spa, part of Cameron House on Loch Lomond. Some cracking deals on their website (De Vere)
> 
> Don't know about the Thursday arrival thing but I would imagine you would get better deals again.
> 
> Article in the paper today said all the big hotels are offering good deals, so they must be noticing a drop in business.


Used to work at the Cameron House and worked in the Carrick helping set the lodges up during first build. Great choice, great location.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

You won't regret Cameron House, a very nice place indeed as are the lodges within it's grounds - great choice!


----------



## Caped Crusader (Sep 27, 2009)

If it is tranquility and a superb view you want then The Holly Tree would be my choice. Oh, and they specialise in seafood if you like it.

The Holly Tree


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Is Aberdeen too far? Norwood Hall is lovely, real old country house feel, and great grub.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/glas...m_content=Initial_Version&utm_campaign=Varies


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Can highly recommend here

http://www.thelovat.com/Home.aspx


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Dunkeld Hilton is quite nice and the surrounding countryside is very pretty.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not open for another month, but I have stayed here and it was very nice, food was great too...

Glen Garry Hotel

can be seen in my thread here:

Weekend away

:thumb:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I've worked at Cameron House too and play golf at The Carrick.

Some good deals to be had as mentioned and would thoroughly recommend it. I live 15mins from Loch Lomond but still love it up there.

Gleneagles is awesome but being a golfer have stayed at the other top venues too like Turnberry, Carnoustie and the Old Course Hotel in St Andrews. All SUPERB.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Have a look at classic britain website lists loads of deals.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Been to this place twice, as have the out-laws several times now, and we all love it. Beautiful scenery and lots to see and do in the area. Food is the best we have all had too! Nice drive up there :car::devil:

http://www.tigh-na-sgiath.co.uk/

Prices


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

glenskirlie castle is an lovely hotel me and my mrs got engaged there brilliant staff and lovely room and service was amazing going back this year again.


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm actually in a Mansion House Apartment. No price difference but for some reason the lodges were Saturday/Sunday arrival, The Mansion was Friday which better suited. Also, If you stay at the Cameron House you have to pay to use The Carrick Spa, but stay at the Carrick and you can use the Cameron as part of the deal.

We went a drive up that way at the weekend and it does look great. They were doing falconry at the main house and you could see people in the rooftop infinity pool. I love my food and The Cruin restaurant, in between both, looks an amazing setting and the food is meant to be great.

Looks like there is plenty to do over a weekend. Can't wait. :thumb:



Adam D said:


> Dunkeld Hilton is quite nice and the surrounding countryside is very pretty.


Agree, beautiful setting. Right on the River Tay.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Was up at Cameron House last year - Took the gf to stay in a lodge as my parents were working away and it was great. Such a lovely part of the country, I'm tempted to relocate!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. This is all good, 

anyone any more?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Didnt realise you was taking me somewhere special :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> Didnt realise you was taking me somewhere special :lol: :lol:


LOL

Come on guys...

Me needs help.

Am sure u all know why - time to do the deed


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cant go wrong with this:

http://www.rocpool.com/index.html

I know the guy thats just sold the hotel, it still remains one of the finest in scotland, make sure you eat there, chef is Albert Roux OBE, nice bit of scran!

Modern, not too dear and in Inverness what more could you ask for (I am biased being from Inverness myself)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Think this is lovely - booked it last valentines day, hot tub on the decking and if you wish to be cooked for that can also be arranged at the same time your all alone for a romantic weekend 

http://www.loch-lomond-waterfront.co.uk/


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Cant go wrong with this:
> 
> http://www.rocpool.com/index.html
> 
> ...


+1 for Rocpool, it is a fantastic place and the staff really cant do enough for you.

I will be going back again this year


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Deeg said:


> +1 for Rocpool, it is a fantastic place and the staff really cant do enough for you.
> 
> I will be going back again this year


Me too! Rocpool a cracking place and their restaurant just over the bridge in the city centre is one of my absolute favourites :thumb:

Just been sold u say??


----------



## eddiel34 (Mar 22, 2008)

The owner of the apartment we were meant to be in wanted to use it this weekend so we were upgraded to this.










Our View.










Obligatory Car Shot.










Great weekend, Great Place. :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Prestonfield House and The Witchery in Edinburgh are both very good, but be warned if staying in The Witchery that there is no BAR.... You either have to drink in your "Suite" or in The Secret Garden Restaurant...

Prestonfield House has 4/5 different rooms you can have a drink and mix with other guests, food is excellent as is the general ambience....

www.prestonfield.com or www.thewitchery.com

Tried to book Rocpool Reserve twice now and can never get availability for the date's I want, going to try and book it later today for my wedding anniversary....._


----------

